# advice on a used 1999-2000 C40



## hr1jeo (Apr 27, 2004)

I am looking to buy a used C40 either 99 or 2000 per the current owner (pre b-stay). The frame appears to be in very good condition with no visible damage or cracks. Is there anything I should look out for? is there that much difference in the b-stay and classic model? Thanks for your help.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Pre Bstay*

The pre-Bstay madel may have a bit more comfy ride, the Bstay will be somewhat stiffer --- for most of us mortals, it doesn't really matter, they are both great rides !!!


----------



## hr1jeo (Apr 27, 2004)

C50 said:


> The pre-Bstay madel may have a bit more comfy ride, the Bstay will be somewhat stiffer --- for most of us mortals, it doesn't really matter, they are both great rides !!!


Thanks for the info on the b-stay. Is there anything that I should look out for on a used C40 frame that I may have not been thinking about. The frame does not have any scratches, cracks or chips. I have inquired about the BB condition to make sure the aluminum sleeve is ok. The chainstays do not have any flex. The braze on is ok. One of the cable guides under the TT has been replaced, but I called trial-tir and they said this was ok - they are riveted and ment to be replaceable. The frame is in alignment, etc. Is there something I have not thought about? I comes with a Flash fork and it is also in good condition. The bike owner says it has about 6000 miles on it - seems reasonable for a bike 4-5 years old and should be well within the life of the carbon frame...thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Sound good*

You've hit all the normal points, alignment, braze on, etc. Sounds like a good frame -- grab it and enjoy !!!!!


----------

